# Please critique!!! Me and Cotton practicing for our show coming up in april!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What kind of a show are you practising for?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, I love the old guys. I would definitely not say that he was 21. If I had to guess I would say maybe 15. One thing that I notice is that your arms seem awfully straight and it looks like you are bumping him in the mouth with every stride. It seems to me that if you would move your hands back the reins a bit and bend your elbows, you would have more space to move your arms with his gait and keep the same bit pressure instead of it tightening and loosening with every step. BUT, I don't ride english so that is all just a guess. Maybe you are doing what you are supposed to, I don't know. He looks like a sweet boy. Is there something off about his trot in the back end?


----------



## ticklytiger12 (Oct 21, 2008)

im showing in english pleasure, its a fun show. I have a HUGE problem with my arms, my major flaw. No, theres nothing off in his hind end. Im sure of it!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

What I saw: 
-Bend your elbows
-Put your weight into your heels. Your lower leg looks a bit unstable maybe do some stirrupless work
-Eyes up
-Thumbs up. I think this would be easier if you bent your elbow. When I paused at 0.38 randomly, your thumb looks like it is pointing to Cottons ears. 


Overall though, I think you look nice.


----------



## ticklytiger12 (Oct 21, 2008)

ya, i have to work on my hands, i always cock them without knowing it. But i will take another video tonight and post it. But thanks for all the advice!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

ticklytiger12 said:


> im showing in english pleasure, its a fun show. I have a HUGE problem with my arms, my major flaw. No, theres nothing off in his hind end. Im sure of it!


I don't mean lameness or anything like that, he just looks a little funny when he trots. It is almost like he is swinging his back feet out and then putting them down on or just over the center line of his body. I would imagine that his hoofprints would be in a straight line instead of zigzag. Nothing wrong with it, it just looks different than what I am used to seeing. LOL

One other thing. His front feet seem to be a little long. Is he in need of a farrier?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

smrobs said:


> Is there something off about his trot in the back end?


Yes.

He does not track correctly. He doesn't place his hind in the track of the front, he swings in - if it were his front end, it would be called rope walking.


----------



## ticklytiger12 (Oct 21, 2008)

His feet were long, but they were just trimmed tonight after our ride  I wouldnt be surprised if he wings out because he has poor conformation. In the front his feet point out i thin kits called base narrow.


----------



## ticklytiger12 (Oct 21, 2008)

o ya! is it a bad thing that his back end looks like that???is it really noticable??


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

That is the first time I've ever heard of this. When I first watched the video i noticed something a little off in his back end, but I could not figure out what it was. So maybe some people will notice it and others wont


----------



## ticklytiger12 (Oct 21, 2008)

ya, i know for a fact he is not lame at all. I hope you guys arent refering to something along lamness. Could someone exsplain to me what exactly he has? Also im adding another video of us within the hour, its of us trotting and cantering.


----------



## ticklytiger12 (Oct 21, 2008)

heres the video from tonight


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure now, it's just like when horses paddle with their front feet. Just their feet swing the opposite way, and in your horses cases its in the back feet.
If it's almost the same as paddling it shouldn't cause much pain, unless they develop something from it later in life.

Anyone feel free to correct me on this


----------



## Jordansgal15 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow that horse looks incredible for 21, really cute! Anyway back to the question. Well you look pretty good but here is a few tips to help you, keep in mind though I am no professional :lol:

*You look a little stiff, lossen up
*bend your elbows and turn your thumbs slighty in
* have more impulsion, this doesn't mean faster, meaning more lenghting of stride.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

ticklytiger12 said:


> ya, i know for a fact he is not lame at all. I hope you guys arent refering to something along lamness. Could someone exsplain to me what exactly he has? Also im adding another video of us within the hour, its of us trotting and cantering.


There is no lameness, he just kinda has poor leg conformation.
On the front he is either a combo of base narrow and toeing out or knock kneed and toeing out. They are pretty similar in appearance so it could be either one.







Base Narrow, Toes out








Knock Kneed

Dishing or winging in. The striding foot swings inward in motion, then outward again at completion of stride (Figure 8 ).








*Figure 8*
Interfering or dishing or winging in.


Interfering. Striking the supporting leg, usually near the fetlock with the foot of the striding leg (Figure 8 ).
On the back, he looks like he is bandy legged or bow legged which causes the tracking problem.










Winding or rope walking. A tendency to swing the striding leg around and place it in front of the supporting leg (Figure 7).








*Figure 7*
Winding or rope walking.

So long as he stays sound, there is really nothing to worry about. Both of these issues just predispose him to lameness, they don't guarantee it.


----------



## ticklytiger12 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures! I think he is base narrow toed out. But thanks again!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Bend your elbows, girl!  
Don't stiffen up so much..


----------



## ticklytiger12 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats one of my biggest flaws, is my elbows! :wink: It sucks. But overall since I have had only 4 lessons my entire life in riding ( 5 years) how do you think me ( and cotton) are doing?


----------

